# be quiet! Kreativitätscontest – jetzt mitmachen und flüsterleise Preise gewinnen!



## be quiet! Support (23. November 2012)

*be quiet! Kreativitätscontest – jetzt mitmachen und flüsterleise Preise gewinnen!*

Hallo zusammen!

Bis zum 27.11.2012 habt ihr die Möglichkeit, bei unserem facebook Gewinnspiel tolle Preise zu gewinnen:

1x STRAIGHT POWER E9 500W
10x brandneue 120mm SILENT WINGS 2 (exklusive PWM Version, noch nicht im Handel erhältlich)
30x tollen be quiet! Adventskalender

Hier kommt ihr zu unserer laufenden Aktion. Viel Erfolg!

Euer be-quiet! Team!


----------



## Erok (23. November 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Kreativitätscontest – jetzt mitmachen und flüsterleise Preise gewinnen!*

Ich hätte gerne so nen Adventskalender  

Darum  direkt mal mit gemacht


----------



## mo5qu1to (23. November 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Kreativitätscontest – jetzt mitmachen und flüsterleise Preise gewinnen!*

Habs auch mal versucht


----------

